# New Headlights!!!



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is a set of headlights that is really interesting!

Exterior - CCFL Projector Halo Headlights 11+ Cruze SMOKED

US spec it looks like!

Tell me what you think. Even though its not HID, i bet putting HID int he projector would be a snap!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nice find and at 350 there gonna sell alot(hopefully)


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wonder about the projector quality though at that price. But I do like that you can use either the halo, led strip, and probably the high beam as a DRL.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So many aftermarket headlghts... but no reviews with photos/videos of the output!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What's the benefit to having a separate halogen high beam and projector when you can just retrofit your own housing for $135 plus shipping without needing to cut anything?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What's the benefit to having a separate halogen high beam and projector when you can just retrofit your own housing for $135 plus shipping without needing to cut anything?


Perma-seal is a pain in the di*k to remove!!! That is the benefit to buying aftermarket.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like these, and I hope they're plug and play with the US spec Cruze. They did clarify to me that they should connect to the stock highbeam/lowbeam/turnSignals , however the Led strip and/or the halo rings have to be hard wired. So heres some clarification.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What's the benefit to having a separate halogen high beam and projector when you can just retrofit your own housing for $135 plus shipping without needing to cut anything?


LMFAO........ Are you serious? You act like its just spend $135 and VOILA youve got retrofits. Do you have any idea how much time/effort/patience is involved in retrofitting Cruze headlights?...... Cruze lights are incredibly difficult to open and retrofit cleanly. Theres a reason why so few have them.





ModernPerformance web store said:


> These CCFLs lights contain an led strip, which use genuine OSRAM leds.


This is epic.....The CCFLs have LEDs in them? Id love to get some of those LED CCFLs for my car


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

does anyone know how they would connect to the high and low beams if its just one harness in our cruze for both high and low. these headlights have them separate.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

anymore news on these? anyone try them or know someone that has thried them?


----------



## kustyn727 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have sent the company 2 messages asking how the wiring harness works and they have yet to respond. I tried contacting them when this thread started so it has been 16 days and no answer. I really want to buy them and give it a try because they are inexpensive and I like the LED strip. My fear is if it is not a true PnP for our U.S version.


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Daniel Stern Lighting Consultancy and Supply


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

These look pretty legit, I wonder about quality and fitment though.


----------

